# Can i request gay driver for gay destination



## Rider397 (Aug 8, 2017)

Going to gay bathhouse wanna have gay driver who I won't feel uncomfortable telling whwre5 I am going wyh


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Reported.


----------



## Rider397 (Aug 8, 2017)

What?


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

So, you want to cherry pick drivers, but drivers arent allowed to cherry pick riders? Seems like discrimination against straight people imo.


----------



## Rider397 (Aug 8, 2017)

No it's more of comfort thing I don't care as long as driver doesn't feel or make me feel awkward after learning my destination Thats all


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

This topic is locked.


----------

